# [Wet Thumb Forum]-100G Aquascape - Last Updated 20040921



## JamesHoftiezer

Some images have been moved from old board;
Tank Journal - 100g newbie - Updated 20030118

20021111









20021216









James Hoftiezer


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

20021228









20030101









James Hoftiezer


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

20030118









20030206









James Hoftiezer


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

20030211









James Hoftiezer


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Beleive it or not these are all of the same tank with the same camera. Some plants have changed and the pictures have been taken a few different ways.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## imported_Svennovitch

Absolutely astonishing, James!
You sure know how to grow plants









Sven

Have a look @ my tank !


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

The most atonishing contrast is between 2/6 and 2/11. What happened to the red? Did you do a massive NO3 increase?

-Sam P, BSME
My Website


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Its actually realy simple. When the growth turned into a jungle (5 day vacation) most of the red plants were hidden from sight. They're about 6" into that growth ot they've grown through the top leaveing the lower, greener leaves in sight.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## b3dlam

James,

your tank is certainly one of the few tanks that I look forward to seeing progress pics. It keeps on improving after each iteration.... 

*envious*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

That's just because every week I learn somthing new and have to correct my mistakes









James Hoftiezer


----------



## Dojo

My only question would be, was the cork really neccasary? lol, cant see it no more!









~D

----------------------------
~Life is but a moment with the fish~
*Read my profile for tank Specs!*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

You can see it for three days of the week









The last pic was what happens without the weekly pruning. I'm trying to get stuff moved around now to make it easier. Once I have everything where I want it, I'll cut back on the light and light period.

BTW - I went to get rid of the a.congensis in the back left corner since it hasn't done anything in months. Wouldn't you know just as I uproot it I see 6 new leaves growing up. I put it back it but with my luck I just set it back another two months.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Jim Miller

James

Are you dropping back to 220W from 330?

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Yes, but only after I stop experimenting. This tank is only a few months old and I'm still experimenting with appearance and plants. Once I get it where I want it I'll drop back down.

330w lets me do a major prune, hack and move every two weeks. Once I stop experimenting I don't want to HAVE to do it every one/two weeks.

My e.stellata is growing 3-4"/week even with a major top-n-replant every 3-4 weeks.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_Svennovitch

Your stellata looks absolutely stunning. That is my favorite plant in your tank! Never seen it so nice.

I bought stellata last week, hope it grows like yours!

Sven

Have a look @ my tank !


----------



## Robert Hudson

how did you keep the corkbark from floating?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Navarro

Congratulations on your tank it is very nice I have always enjoyed the different stages of a planted aquarium I really like the way you did your layout is rather unexpected the use of the cork bark that is, For one minute I was almost sure you did a lace rock layout but I was wrong I am sure you allready know but try the nitrogen by seachem so you can see your stellata get almost purple with the amount of light you have you should be able to get a beautiful purple.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

All of the cork has a sqaure foot of screen attached to the bottom. They were then placed in the tank and the substrate poured over the top of it. The weight of the flourite holds them in place.

The e.stellata will be a nice purple by the next set of picture. A good dose of traces and a chance to be near the light for a while will do it.

Any congratulations goes to these boards. I couldn't have done any of this without this community to for solid advice and assistance.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

20030226









20030226









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

20030226









20030226









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

20030226








20030226
















*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards

That's gorgeous James! Your tank always gets my chlorophyl rising to the surface. Your rainbows look like they're doing well too, congrats my friend.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

The rainbows are starting to show their colors now.
The aquascape is still in its newbie stages looking for balances and health. I had to do a big hack job to get rid of the hair algae, got rid of the stargrass and figuring out how much I like the ambulia. 
Not sure what I got from someone at the last meeting but its sure not tennelus









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards

is it the stuff in the front right? That looks like Sag. subdulata to me. I think Alex may have brought some sort of Val too. 

The chain sword I brought is E. bolivianus, not E. tenellus. It's got a thicker and taller leaf than tenellus. It's also a bright green rather than the rusty red.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

I think its the sag. I think it works well where it is, but a mix with some tennelus would be interesting. Did you ever get that lobelia in?

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards

No. Of all the plants I've been trying to get that's the only one which is never in stock. I'm getting sick of these distributors who rarely have what they advertise. Ask Paul, he got some this past weekend at the RAS meeting.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Maybe that WAS his surprise









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Hawkeye

James really nice tank. I could sit for hours gazing at it. I have been growing Ambulia too. It grows very fast and stringing in my 20high and 55gal. But it looks nice in my 15gal. I guess it grow so fast reaching for the light, thats what makes it stringing looking. It doesn't have to reach as far in the 15gal. Just my thoughts.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

In my tank it grows to the top and just keeps going.
Since the stems lack strength, it starts to go across the water.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Hawkeye

Mine too. thats when their color really come out. Also the distance between nodes are shorter giving it a more thicker bushy look.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## António Vitor1

absolutely marvellous

AntÃ³nio Vitor


----------



## Jim Miller

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JamesHoftiezer:
> Yes, but only after I stop experimenting. This tank is only a few months old and I'm still experimenting with appearance and plants. Once I get it where I want it I'll drop back down.


I'm interested in seeing how the light reduction goes. I want to do a 120 for the family room with PC220/AHS but I'm not up for a major pruning every week.

BTW, your blue night lights are great!

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

I spent a month going from 220w to 330w when i started the tank. I didn't want to go too fast too soon. 
I got good plant growth and good plant health.

Not sure about glosso or e.stellata since I did not have them at first.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*

[This message was edited by JamesHoftiezer on Mon March 03 2003 at 05:10 AM.]


----------



## Heady

BEEEEAAAAUTIFUL!
What are the dimensions on your 100 gal tank? I am thinking of buying a 100 gal but it is 60"x18"x20"tall and it looks quite a bit smaller than yours.


----------



## Avalon

James, that's amazing! It reminds me of a futuristic scence from a movie, like The Fifth Element!

There's so much to look at; you have the valleys of streets that divide the infrasturcture, while fish (the vehicles) zoom from one place to another in a busy and seemingly meaningful manner. Your pics at the top of page two are mesmerizing! From the perspective of the pic, the open space in the back looks like a starry sky at dusk, adding mood to the highlighted colors of the plants.

I've never seen order look so unsystematic, yet so very pleasant, appealing, and random all at the same time!

Kudos James!
~Lazonby


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Heady & Lazonby,
Welcome to the forums







Glad to have you here!

The tank is a custom 100g, 36 wide by 24 deep by 25 tall from www.glasscages.com. You can see the details and how it was chosen in the archived construction journal. After lots of discussions on the forums I decided depth and height were more important for a planted tank than width.

When you look at the aquascape, I've tried to use several different elements increase the perception of size. I'm glad they seem to work.

The pictures at the top are my prototypes for the contest here. Some people hide their tanks before contests, but I'm just happy to have the tank. Its only four months old and is my first aquarium. I prefer to share it.

Your comments are really appreciated. These forums are a wonderful community. If there's anything you guys need, just let us know.

P.S> Just to let everyone know. The rainbows are spawning, so forgive me if I don't trim the sunset in the corner. Its where the fry are hiding.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards

Congratulations Grandpa! If you're looking to rid yourself of some pesky grandchildren in a month or so look me up.









Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

You'll need to keep a tank ready, but not more than one.
These are my first









Pray for their survival in the hands of a newbie

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards

Ah, with all the fine plants you've got in there I'm sure some will survive no matter what you do short of bleaching the tank.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Jim Miller

James

Any indication of whether your heaters are coming on with the amount of light you're suppling?

tnx
jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Absolutely not. I have 500w available for the 100g, but they nover come on regularly.

The only time they come on is when I do water changes as the water comes directly from the cold line. The lights are 6" up. Right now it will maintain 82F with no fan running. If I run the fan I can take it down to 76F. If I close the top, it will go to 84F+.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Jim Miller

Let me see if I have this right:

Top up, fan off: 82F

Top up, fan on: 76F

Top down, fan on: 84F+?

tnx

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

ya got me, let me detail it better

Top up, fan off: 82F
Top down, fan off: 84F+ (temp strip stops at 84, prob 86F)

Top up, fan on: 76F
Top down, fan on: 78F+

Here's a pic of my semi-open hood. You can see the fan on top.









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Jim Miller

thanks!

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards

Lookin' good James! How're the babies?

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Got four swimming in open water now. Tried to get pictures but the tank is too big to really a good picture.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## perrush

Hi James,

this must be the most beautiful aqua I've ever seen  congrats.

I especially like the structures you used, what are they ? cork ? Does this rot over time ?

***

Let me ask you some additional questions 

1) Do you advice to use of bottemheating ? I see you applied them, but didn't use them.
2) What about your water parameters ? For which do you test ? Which fertilisers do you use to correct these parameters.








Perrush









[This message was edited by perrush on Tue March 25 2003 at 04:45 AM.]

[This message was edited by perrush on Tue March 25 2003 at 05:29 AM.]


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Sorry I didn't respond sooner, but I was threatened on my Honeymoon if I accessed the internet or turned on my cell phone









Most of the structures you see are cork. The right most piece is grapewood. The cork is soft but waterproof. I have never heard of it rotting in water. The grapewood is a hard wood and may degrade over time but I'm thinking it will be years before any of it is an issue.

I have the heater cables, but info I have seen suggest they may not benefit substrate nutrient flow until after the first year. Additionally I have to cool my tank because of the lights. Turning the cables on will just make the heat worse worse. I already boil the tank if I forget to turn a fan or A/C on.

As far as nutirents and ferts I am one of the largest slackers out there. I do not do regular water changes or testing. Everyonce in a while I will do a test set and adjust my regimen accordingly. I started out slowly with flourish products and then graduated to DIY ferts.

I am careful not to say PMDD as I am not using that particular regimen. I regularly dose K and Trace. I dose some nitrates but am currently cutting back to try and increase the reds. I have phosphates but have not been dosing them yet.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac

Absolutely stunning tank...whats next on your "to do list"?









What species of Bows did you get fry from?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

The rainbowfish are Melanotaenia.'Batanta Island" from Gary Lange. As they mature they will have a head to tail blue/black stripe with the rest of the fish showing a deep gold shimmer. Most (purchased 12/02) are almost full size and are starting to show the colrs nicely. The fry vary in size, but I now have 5 that will swim in the open water.

I also added two clown loaches yesterday to address snail issues.

Right now I am getting ready for the AB contest 5/1 then the AQ contest on 6/1.

I've done a thorough cleaning of the tank with vaccum and DE filter (Thanks to Phil). The final prunes have been performed. I did the last set of prototype pics last night and found some nit pick stuff I want to clean up.

Tha tank itself is very stable, but I am have several things on the table. The most pressing are;
1) Contest pics
2) nail down the fert level I need for good reds and good growth.
3) plan on cutting back the lights to 220w, to slow growth and lower maintenance

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac

Im familiar with the species....good choice!

What are your parameter readings at currently?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Stats @ 9pm 
Size=100g
Light=330w PC (2x5300k, 4x6400k)
Light Period = 13hour
Temp=81F
PH=6.8 (Constant per controller)
KH=4
GH=8
NO2=0ppm
NO3=3ppm
NH3=0ppm
PO4=.01ppm
Fe=0

Ferts daily @ 8am
5ppm K2SO4 
30ml trace per PMDD 
2ppm KNO3 every other day

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

When they grow up ....

Batanta Island Rainbow








Picture copyright G.W.Lange

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Coming back from the honeymoon...

20030331









And after the prune....

20030331









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

MOTHER ...You guys need to get a life.
I just passed 2000 views since moving this thread over









P.S> Thanks for the support. Does the newbie ego good.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest

Very nice James.

Your Limnophila and Rotala are out of control.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## jolywoo

on your last pic after the prune, did you just trim and replant most of the plants or did you uproot them? what about with the wisteria?

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Wysteria, Glosso and Pearlweed got trimmed.

Ludwigia and ambulia got uprooted, topped and replanted.

Plants such as the ludwigia I have sufficient stems of and discard the root stems. THe ambulia creates so many new stems that I actuall discard half of the total stems each time.

The E.stellata and other plants were left alone.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## karfixer

That tank is a beauty







I prefer the wild untrimmed look of the before picture. With the growth you are getting trimming must be quite a chore(labor of love anyway) Steve


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

When I am craeating the perfect tank for pictures it is somewhere betweent he two extremes. Because of the growth, pruning can be quite drastic sometimes. In a few days it recovers and begins a fresh growth cycles. That is when its at its best. The contest prototypes I have above is where I like to keep it.

I find that I spend a few minutes with my tank each night and then an hour or two each weekend. Over all I sit and stare at it (instead of the TV) far more than I spend maintaining it.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Don C.

I have to say this is one of the finest aquascapes I have seen thus far. The contrast and the appearance of depth is superb. Looking at your tank makes me want to tear mine down and start over







Congrats on a magnificent tank!

Don


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

First, Welcome to the forums. We are proud to have you. We're growing fast for a reason and you're part of it. Thank you for participating.

Second, Thanks







.
Comments like your help me keep my wife at bay. Everytime she sees me buried to my armpit in the water she wonders what the heck I'm doing. Six months ago I'd never even kept as much as a goldfish.

This tank is a product of these forums. You could say I belong to team AquaBotanic because none of what you see came from books. The information and opinions here (from some of the greatest aquascapers in the world) shaped what you see.

Again, we're glad to have you.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

BTW, Here's the contest entry;










*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

And here's five days of growth;










Ironically I haven't added any ferts since I took the contest pics. I have added trace a day or two, but not everyday like I was doing. The tank is still pearling on a daily basis and still growing.

You can see where the sag.sub has already spread out. Without the high traces (i.e. iron) you can see where the e.stellata has lost a lot of its color. You can also measure the r.indica and ambulia and see ~1" a day in growth.

I'll be pruning today with all trimmings going to fellow aquarists to help start and encourage new tanks.

The picture above is just a quick shot, but after taking the contest pics I am more determined than ever to get a new camera (Its part of the planted tank addiction







).

I'm looking at a canon G3, but most importantly (I think) I'm looking at polarized filters for it and some better lenses. If I get it I hope you'll notice the improvment in the photography. I look at Dr. Jay and Birgit's photos and just sit in awe. Maybe a better camera will help me along.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards

James,

If anything I would have to say that the extra five days of growth has made an already beautiful aquascape even better. It looks just about perfect to me, that's your AGA shot right there. 

I think you need a new title: "Poster Boy for Doing It Right the First Time". Way to go, you're an inspiration to all of us. You've certainly inspired me.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## imported_Alex Ribeiro

This is my first post here, only to say: It's Amazing Tank!!!









Cheers from Brazil1









Alex


----------



## plantella

Congratulations James,

a wonderful picture from a wonderful tank !

Grettings,
Oliver
www.plantella.com


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Thanks Guys

I need to get some new pictures taken. I've redone the foreground and I think it adds a little more character.

The tank just hit its 6 month birthday this week.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Stevenl

Your tank is awesome~
I am also a first timer...how come my jungle won't look as good as yours? hehe









Please keep us updated on the tank. Thanks~










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

20030528
Here's the latest. I was going to use this as the AQ contest pic, but they've moved their contest back two months. In the meanwhile, I'll try some new things.










*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest

James,

Your growth is stunning like I said before.

Just few comments on your recent pictures.

[*]Your R.Indica is growing very vertically. Mine tends to grow horizontally once in a while

[*]Sagittaria subulata on the right got a bit too tall. Maybe you could trim it a bit ??

[*]Sagittaria subulata on the left got a bit too tall also but I kind of like that healthy growth. How about planting Dwarf lobelia cardinalis underneath to add different texture to increase contrast ???

Excellent tank again James

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Thanks

The growth in the R.Indica is from a prune three weeks ago that cut the plants in half. THey just picked up speed and have grown the last 2" in two days. Time to prune again. I really like the grwoth and color this time. The all at once cut gave it very even growth and the color is almost verigated this time.

The Sag.Sub is way too tall on both sides. I am experimenting with cutting it back now, trying to make sure not to melt the leaves if I cut. I am also replanting both sides to reposition them. On the left there's just way too much and way too tall. On the right I like the height but it needs to move to the right of the wood.

I plan on cutting down the pearlweed and bringing the temple forward again.

Ironically I just put in several plants of dwarf lobelia yesterday but in a different spot. I am replacing the red ludg in the center with it.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac

Amazing. Everything you've put into it is sure worth it,simply a stunning aquarium.

How are the fry doing? Are you adding anything special for their benefit like Daphina etc?

Stay Safe....Specs in profile


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Thanks

The fry are getting along just fine. only 1-2 of the five are less than 1.5". I've kept them in the main tank the whole time and haven't lost any. When they were very young I fed them daphnia and frozen brine shrimp. I stopped that after the first few months. Now they eat with everybody else who get spectrum small fish and fry (0.3mm pellet).

No fry since then but unless I start shipping I really don't have room for more. Its hard enough to take pics without the fish getting in the way. The adults are looking better, but onlye 1-2 have started to take their full adult color. I have to be a little more patient then with other varieties which hatch with their color.

This is the contest pic and really doesn't do them justice overall.









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## LaZZ

You got some skills









Hmmz.. learning is everything here.. I'm thinking about rescaping my own tank.. But beacause it starts to look pretty nice know, I'm not sure about it...


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

LaZZ,
Good to have you here









I rescape all the time. I view my tank as a work in progress. I am always experimenting with different prunes and different plants. Every other action is a mistake but I enjoy learning from them and really appreciate the ideas that go right









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## kherman

What kind of lighting was used in this pic:








It must look stunning at night.

How much does a pH controller cost? Both start-up and maintenance. Is there any advice you can give on them?



> quote:
> 
> BTW, Here's the contest entry;


Pulling my jaw off the floor!

I didn't see anyone ask(just finished reading hte WHOLE thread), so I will: How did you attach the corkbark to the screen? I'm going to the NY reptile show to pick my tank up from glasscages.com so I'm hoping to pick up some wood there (possibly cork bark).

http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac

James I really like the "pouring" effect from the back down and towards the front of the tank with the Ludwegia species(?) in the last photo you posted before the close up of the Bows. 

I guess the added depth allows for that.

Stay Safe....Specs in profile


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Kherman,
Many thanks...








Actually the picture doesn't do it justice. Until I get my new camera its a poor approximation. The light is a medium/dark blue 13w PC from AHSupply.

PH controller will run bargain rate at $90-110 for the milwaukee sms122. Robert actually carries them so check on his price.

Look through the journal. You'll see how and at what rate I added and changed plants. Start with commercial fertilizers and go slow. Read the old thread and you'll see how I started with 2.2wpg then built to 3.3wpg as I added CO2 and upped the ferts. 
GO SLOW and TEST EVERY STEP.
Stabilize things between steps. Don't do two things at once. Watch for the algae monster or he will bite you.
AND MOST IMPORTANTLY ... just have fun with it









Originally I used galvanized carpet tacks to secure the screen. I've learned a few lessons fromthat and the last piece I put in was secured with silicone to a 1 1/4 think piece of rock. I got the rock (at a rock supply place







) and just smashed it with a hammer until it was the right size.
(BTW when I first started getting I tested every rock they had and none altered the PH )

In the end I am a HUGE fan of using the cork. I think it has a LOT more character. Tom (glasscages) will have a good selection of cork in his booth. In fact most of my cork came from Tom. Look for large thin pieces. If they're all thick get them anyways but you'll want to thin it out some with tools. If I had another tank I would try lots of small tubes. I think they could have a really cool look to them. Others have done really well making a back wall of cork.

----
Jared,
The added depth is a key to that. In the future you'll see dwarf lobelia in that position. It stands out a little more and makes the effect (I hope) a little more pronounced. 
It can be done in a narrow tank, but you would have to use height a little more to produce the effect. The plants, as you see them are only 7" front to backand have been trimmed as low as 1" from the substrate. It is created by replanting the tops. For the brighter red color I would take tops near the surface on the right and replant them in the center.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Here's the latest update. You can see the glosso terrace in the front now and you can see where I've re-sculpted the substrate trying to clean things up.

20030610









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards

I like that a lot James! The cliff edge in the middle gives even more depth and makes the scene seem even larger in scale than before.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

The center has been modified with three methods. 
1)On the right I added a small 2" cork wall just below where you now see the lobelia.
2)On the front I have cut the glosso on a straight edge 2" back and excavated the substrate under the edge. The edge is held entirely by the glosso. As the glosso has grown in it has dropped over the edge and formed a hedge row.
3)On the left I reworked the substrate and restored the slope which had fallen over time.

I plan on tweaking this, but so far I really like the effect.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## catfish

Hey James, what's the small broadleaved plant in the center behind the glosso?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Dwarf Lobelia

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest

Great job James.

Previous aquascape was more of a "beach" layout but I like the Valley effect you used this time.

Looking forward to see the plants grow in.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Sorry its been a while;









some new plants some new designs

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest

James,

Can you provide more details in your update ?

- New plants ?
- How is Glossostigma elatinoides planted ? Looks very bushy ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Since the contest the followingt changes have been made;

LEFT SIDE -
Sag.sub cut way back to the left.
Lili.b added just to its right. It is just starting to take root.
wysteria replaced with stargrass
ammania replaces red ludwigia
a. congensis supplemented with new plants

CENTER - 
glosso built up into terrace. The terrace is 3" high and held up solely by the glosso roots.
red lud replaces with lobelia

RIGHT SIDE -
prealweed cut way back 
sag.sub narrow trimmed and moved back
lobelia added
wood turned 3"
temple and lud.art switched

I've also tried a nymphea and toninia that didn't work out.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Wheeler

James,

Are you happy with the way that red plants look against the Flourite?

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Very
There is enough variety in the regular flourite that it works well to completement a wide varity of colors inclding the browns in the cork/wood.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Justin Fournier

James, is there a surface scum buildup in your last pic, or is that something from the pic? I remembered we spoke about it a long time ago and you mentioned you didn't have scum at all, if I remember correctly. If you do have it now, have any idea what is causing it?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

It was really bad, but is slowly going away. I didn't have any before. The movement of the filter and the fan that I had running took care of it. I changed fans and I started to see it more. In the last few weeks it became really bad, so assuming that the current was insufficient, I got a powerhead. The powerhead has helped but not eliminated the problem.

The reason i beleive the problem got bad in the last few weeks was a fert issue. I was adding fert for 1-3 weeks without realizing I was using the P bottle instead of N. I haven't tested yet but it would have sent the phosphates through the roof. I have the fert issue under control but need to test to see where the levels are right now.

....I've been meaning to do it for three days now, but I am horrible about testing. Same with water changes.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## perrush

and the story continues









Hi James,

must be the fifth time I read this thread. Have some questions about some older qoutes :

27 februari:


> quote:
> 
> I had to do a big hack job to get rid of the hair algae


how did you get rid of it ?? just cut the leaves ?? Do you know why you got the hair algae than and now no more or much less ??

5 juni:


> quote:
> 
> Watch for the algae monster or he will bite you


Well looking isn't enough ... you must act too.
How did you acted ??

14 april :


> quote:
> 
> Ferts daily @ 8am
> 5ppm K2SO4
> 30ml trace per PMDD


do you mean you raised the K2SO4 levels of the tank by 5 ppm. 
Lets say 100 US Gallons = 370 L
And 5 ppm means 5 mg/L 
Then you added roughly 1.8 grams of K2SO4 to the tank ??
Or did I misunderstood you ??

Also : any details on the PMDD's contents ??

16 April


> quote:
> 
> I just passed 2000 views since moving this thread over


euh ... need to correct that









3 May


> quote:
> 
> Without the high traces (i.e. iron) you can see where the e.stellata has lost a lot of its color.


any idea how high your Fe levels were before and than ?

I think that's enough ...
... for now









Perrush


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

27 Feb -- I got some green myaca from someone and it came with some hair algae in it. At the same time I was dosing SeaChem Flourish and was dosing it VERY high. The two things did not go together well and the hair algae bloomed.

I tried for weeks to manually remove it, but it was everywhere. I removed it by cutting the tops off of all affected plants. In the end I pruned half the plant volume from the tank.

05 Jun -- Maintaining a daily fert regimen with changes as required not only by testing but by visual check of tank conditions. If the tank is in balance the algae is negligible.

14 Apr -- You are correct. I was overdosing K, but I having good reults doing so. I use stargrass as a visual indicator and its growth led to this regimen. At one point I thought it might be causing growth issues, but I have been able to correct the growth as a result of pruning methods(trimming tops only, caused the issue). I no longer dose this heavily. I add 5ppm every 2-5 days as visually inidicated by the tank. In the end the overdose of K helped but the real limiting factor was N. Now I maintain a better balance.

PMDD 
PMDD PRIMER

16 Apr -- I guess so







. Presently 5649

03 May -- No. I have had trouble getting a good iron reading. If I wait more than 24 hours, the reading become negligable. Since then I dose daily and use the e.stellata as an indicator.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## perrush

Tnx for the quick reply James

- a fan -
LOL

Perrush


----------



## Crocodylus

It was a pleasure looking/reading thru all the pages/pics on this thread... You certainly raised the aquascape bar high.. kudos on the great and fantastic looking tank


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Thank You and welcome to the forums. 
I hope you find everything you need here or in the archives. If you ever need anything just ask.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Jon Hunt

Great tank James! I just decided to plant my 55 gallon but have very little money. I was wondering how many of the plants in your photos would survive under just 4 40 watt 6500 Kelvin bulbs from Lowe's. My uncle has 4 shop light bulbs over his tank and has more plants then he can get rid of, but he doesn't have near the color as you do in your tank. I would like to have more of the red and purples like in your tank. Basically I'm drooling over your tank and wondering how close I could come to reproducing it with a limited budget? Any advice would be appreciated.Thanks. By the way... anyone feel free to give advice.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

4x40=160/55=2.9wpg

I'm running little more at 3.3but I also have a lot of depth/height to work against. Growth might be a little slower but there's no reason you can't produce the same plants. 6500k bulbs are great. If you can get moregreat also, but if not you can still do it just fine. (You'll just have to prune less







)

There are three parts to my reds;
high light, ferts(high trace and iron and K, low N), CO2

All of these can be done on a budget. Especialy since you live where you do. The charlotte aqua club is well in your area. I'll send you a PM about a meeting this weekend. Even if I don't make it you really should. Your plant selection will triple and your support wil lbe infinite









*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Vicki

> quote:
> 
> There is enough variety in the regular flourite that it works well to completement a wide varity of colors inclding the browns in the cork/wood.


Exactly so. I don't think any substrate would look better with your tank, James. The variation in color and texture is one of the things I like best about fluorite; IMO it makes a much more interesting looking substrate than one which is uniform in color, but it's still dark enough and natural enough that it isn't obtrusive.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Wheeler

I find it fairly obtrusive when you can see it with *bright* plants like Alternanthera, or R. macrandra-- and also bright fish like Cardinals or lampeyes. Flourite does nothing for true red plants-- red and orange do not go well together.

I also don't like the way that Flourite darkens a tank otherwise. It's kind of a somber, messy looking substrate.

Whatever you're into, I guess. Tons of folks like it-- I'm aware that I'm in the minority on this subject.









Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Vicki

> quote:
> 
> red and orange do not go well together.


LOL! I don't know, they look very pretty together in my macranda leaves.

I'm puzzled though, John--orange? Do you mean the fluorite? I'm beginning to think your fluorite must have been very different from mine if you'd describe it as orange. To me, the overall impression fluorite gives is a warm, textured brown with other natural colors as highlights.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Wheeler

We could argue over the color of water in a white bucket forever. While your macrandra, I'm sure, would put up a solid argument, I think the vast majority of folks would rather view your macrandra- or any other red intensive plant, on a neutral background.

The color mix of your macrandra aside, these colors are naturally uncomplimentary. Try going to dinner wearing a red sweater and orange turtleneck. We'll see how many people think it's OK together









I find Flourite to be decidedly orange in character-- of course I can also see the other colors, but there further away I get, the more orange it becomes. As I said before, perhaps this aversion is unique to me. Most everyone loves the stuff. I just don't care about it in any way.

I hate to junk up your journal with this trivial stuff, James, so this'll be my last post about Flourite on your thread here. I was just kinda testing the waters to see if anyone else thought the same way I did.

[/QUOTE]LOL! I don't know, they look very pretty together in my macranda leaves.

I'm puzzled though, John--orange? Do you mean the fluorite? I'm beginning to think your fluorite must have been very different from mine if you'd describe it as orange. To me, the overall impression fluorite gives is a warm, textured brown with other natural colors as highlights.[/QUOTE]

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

I don't mind








I think any discussion is a good discussion as long as its friendly.

I think to get a good view of flourite, just look at the very first picture in this journal. I do not consider flourite a true red. To me it is shades of brown with yellow and red shades. According to my color chart yellow and red combine to create orange. That would make them complimentary but maybe not fashionable.

In my tank I feel this works for me because most of my plants are reddish brown or a golden hue. Even my fish are chosen to fall into this color scheme. The true reds are removed from the substrate by elevation in the back right corner. Their shades are never compared directly to the substrate.

I may be straddling the fence here but I think both opinions are valid. Flourite is a clay that has a wonderfull set of earth tones. And for complimentary colors looks really good.

In a brighter tank ( I know mine is darker ... I nicknamed it 'sleepy hollow') with bright breens and bright reds (dutch style) a black substrate is going to look much better. Maybe with some really bright fish as well.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Vicki

One reason I like your tank so much, James, is because it DOES have that shadowy, mysterious look, and that happens to be the look I prefer. It has the "Secret Garden" quality that I enjoy so much and try for in my own tanks, so maybe that explains my preference as far as substrates are concerned.

At any rate, I think we all agree on the attractiveness of Eco-Complete. I love the way it looks, and I'll be interested to see if it provides as many nutrients for my plants as it claims. That would certainly be a big plus.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

I never really thought about that look until Birgit made a comment about it. I just knew I liked how things were looking







.

She made the comment at a time when I was debating how the tank should evolve. That's when I posted a lot about non-amano, non-dutch tanks that had a form and style of their own. I nicknamed the tank that weekend and have worked to evolve the theme even more.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

OK, no new pictures since 7/19, but I've reworked my online journal;

Journal

Could I ask everyone to take a look? How's the format, time to load, usability, etc??
I'd really appreciate any comments.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## Wheeler

It's great, James-- a wealth of easy access info for sure. Loads fast for me, but I have a high speed connection. 

The only "problem" that I have is that the site doesn't fit all the way onto my monitor. I know I could adjust my settings, but it's not that big of a problem. 

Hope this helps!

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## perrush

no problems here James, looking fine

(windows XP - IE 6.0 - 1152/768 - cable - europe)

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Most pages are set at 800 wide.
You'll notice the menu bar got a second row for that reason. I know some users will need to use a scrollbar, but I'm trying to minimize that. All displayed pictures should be 600 wide.

One off thing, is the tool I am using (Macromedia Fireworks) changed all the text to graphics. It loads real fast, but people can't select the text. It also wouldn't be translatable.

I use the fireworks because of all the linking, buttins and compression it does. Not sure yet how to leave text text.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

OK, I am embarassed and desprate. Surface scum from not enough water changes killed off most of the growth and color before I realized the extent of the problem.

I have everything back on track but I'm not sure I can get everything ready before AGA. I post this under duress, but with a spirit of honesty. I am going to feel like a nerd if I have to submit the AB pictures to AGA.

*THEY CAN"T ALWAYS LOOK GREAT !!*










*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## Wheeler

James,

Surface scum did that?!

It is certainly mot my intention to sound snide or sarcastic here, but man, this happens to all of us and I was WAITING for it to happen to you. We *all* get lazy or side tracked at some point, and it takes some effort to get the tank back in shape. After your initial success, I was beginning wonder if you were some sort of super-hobbyist that was impervious to the usual mistakes







You made it longer than anyone I know of without a crash....

Don't get discouraged. A tank gone sour is a chance to either do something else that you've wanted to do (a different layout, etc...), or test your chops on getting a tank back in shape. To be perfectly honest, it really doesn't look that bad. 3-4 weeks tops after a a big ol' hack and replant....

There's no shame in using your old pics, BTW. I haven't decided what to do yet, either. I have a 20g tank that I'm fanatically proud of that I hope I get to photo before the contest ends.... Not sure if it'll be ready or not in which case I'd have to use a photo that I know doesn't do the tank full justice. Anyway-- Good luck









Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

I was too casual about the surface scum. It tooks two weeks to notice the surface scum was a problem and it wasn't going away. I ordered an extra powerhead, it took a week to get here, a week to see that it wasn't doing any good, etc. etc.

After all, the tank was still doing great. I figure the scum cut the light from 3.3wpg to about 2-2.5wpg. The effects were slow in showing, but effectivly all growth stopped. Certain plants degraded.

Right now I need to get the indica, pearlweed and chain sword going. The glosso is already half back after only a few days.

The tank is looking bad, but then I also have done any grooming while I concentrate on growth. I also took just a quick picture. All the extra effort on 'picture day' makes a difference.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

P.S> You do know that I had an accident on my real 'picture day' for the AB Contest????

The pictures I used were taken on 4/28. My picture day was 4/21. I did a 50% water change at the last minute to clear out some floating detrius. The problem was I left the lights on and my refill line is very small. By the time The water had refilled the stellata had dried out.

Over the next four hours, the stellata lost alll the leaves on the top half of the plant. IT was as if a child had blown on a dandelion..... POOF

They were a royal purple. The most beautiful stellata you've ever seen.... gone. I moved those stems back and prayed for the front stems to grow up. They did and I got my pics with hours to spare.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## perrush

@ James :

what a honesty !

Nice that you show the bad things that can happen along whith the many good things we've already seen











Posting on a forum had nothing to do with ego-tripping but with informing others and learning from *also* the mistake of others (every one makes mistakes, at least as far as I know).

So keep up the *good* work, which included posting the *bad* things also. I convident growth will come back once you have tackeld that scum.

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## Justin Fournier

I kinda feel bad James. If you remember when you first posted a pic including the surface scum, I attempted to gently bring it to your attention in hopes of stiring your memory of previous posts I was involved in regarding surface scum and the issues I had revolving around it.

Wish I would have been more blunt.

On the other hand, I don't think your tank is in that bad of shape. Now would be a real good time to make sure your test kits and regularily used and water changes wouldn't hurt. You might even consider a gentle gravel vacum.

I would venture to guess that scum is disolved organics, and you really need to to a water change to evacuate them from the system.

It was bound to happen with time. I also wondered about the 10" of flourite you have and whether that could have something to do with it. I notice when I rinse Flourite there is a NASTY amount of scum that comes out of it.

You might have some issues revolving around the actual removal of the scum.

You can't use a standpipe for surface skimming because you will put air into your canisters.

You can't really use strong surface movement to kick it back into the water then filter it out because you will kick all the C02 form the water.

IMO what you could do is get yourself an overflow box, something small and use it in conjunction with something like a python when doing your water changes to suck the scum into the box, then out of the tank. Shouldn't cost mroe then $10.

If you want more details please let me know.


----------



## irie_eyes

I like your use of vertical space with the cork and divides the tank.
It breaks the mold of having too much green, too much empty spaces.
I have a very large trunk section of driftwood in a 20g high tank and planning something similar. Just trying to figure out which way to have.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Its OK Justin, At the time you brought it up the tank was pearling like champagne. The scum didn't have any immediate effect. I have had scum before and will have it again. It's just never caused problems before.

Here is the lesson learned:
*Surface scum will lower the light levels reaching the plants by as much as 40%, but the effects will be slow to show.*

I've already run the diatom and gravel vaccumm (did you know a python vaccum will fit on a vortex







). I've also done several massive water changes.

At first it was handled by pointing the outlet towards the surface, then it was handled with a fan blowing against the water. Adding a powerhead should have been a natural progression, but in this case it didn't work.

From now on I will need to use larger water changes more often. The thing to keep in mind is that my fish have grown. They are now 3x the size they were before and I have to adapt to the changing conditions.

My strength, if I have one, was the research and help I got in setting up this tank with a solid start. I will run into the same issues others do. Its not like my tank is stuck in stasis. Every picture that I have shows an evolving tank. I manage to skip most of the mechanical and physical challenges, but that's not to say there aren't still challenges.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## Wheeler

James,

Be sure to keep us posted on how your E. stellata reacts to the larger water changes. I'm quite interested









Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## kherman

Doess anyone know if UV light sterilization would help with surface scum? Just curious because someone mentioned that it might be broken down organics. If it's in the water column at one time, UV light might take care of it.

Also, can someone post info on the contests. maybe some links. My tank will be up and planted in about a month. Even if it's not grown in yet, it would be nice to get some feedback.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Since I'm running a 9w turbo twist, I don't think UV is an answer.

If you want I have a contest page on my site. Don't have ADA though. They don't publish an actual site just yet, but do haev , AB, AQ & AGA

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## kherman

FYI:

The rate your tank link is busted









------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Works now, but its been on and off today.

Its a cute site. The first few votes I got put me in the same league with the plastic plants and plain fish bowl. To me it satisfies some of the ideas for on-going contests. It will take a while to break in though. Hopefully the comments will become more numerous.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## EDGE

James

How much trace do you mix into 500 ml of water? I am just curious since you dose 30 ml a daily of trace. Are you using plantex?

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.75
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

30 ml per PMDD ratio. 
I use 13g of trace element(www.ecogrow.com) per 450ml of water.
With this I add half (sometimes less) of the epsom salt ratio with 24g.

This gives me good growth with no apparent inducment of algae. Leading up to picture days I will double this and cut back onthe nitrates to really bring out the color in the stellata. I have thought about getting iron seperate, but so far using it with the trace has been fine and it costs about the same.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## EDGE

what does the trace element contain in %?
Just seeing how much of the trace I need to dose for my tank.

I am getting algae of everytype with no3, p and K being at the correct level. I had bba but I cut back on the Fe and they have stop.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.75
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

> quote:
> 
> Iron 7%
> Mn 2 %
> Zn .40 %
> Boron 1.3 %
> Copper .10 %
> Mo 1.19 %
> Na .57 %


Not sure what could be the cause. When I get a little BBA on the sag.sub, I increase the light. When I get a little green algae I increase the nitrate. I also have ottos, plecos and SAEs that hopefully eat antyhing that comes up.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Its miserable and needs so much work. I am hoping that I can get it in shape for AGA pics but I only have another week. 60/40 I'll have to use my AB pics for AGA. I really want new pics, but several things need more time to grow in.










*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## kherman

James, Still looks great!

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Phil Edwards

I NEED STEMPLANTS!!!









That's still beautiful James. In fact, if things were just a little bit fuller, not much, I'd say it was more attractive than when things had grown more. The larger space makes for more depth in an already very deep aquascape.

"Autumn Twilight" is what it looks like now rather than a "Sleepy Hollow".


----------



## Vicki

It is indeed beautiful, and I think youâre being way too hard on yourself, James! The trouble with planted tanks is itâs SO hard to fit them into an artificial scheduleâyou just canât plan on them being beautiful at some future date, even a week can cause some kind of issue to arise. When theyâre just the way you want them, take pictures! When it looks different a couple of weeks later and you still like it, take more pictures. I really donât see a thing wrong with your using the same pictures for AGA as you used for AB; Iâd say a lot more people do that than not. In fact, I would think it would be very interesting to see what a different set of judges said about the same set of pictures.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Well that explains why I try to take pictures at least once a month









The way things are going I'll submit the AB pictures for AGA. The issue for me is that I've been working on the tank for months to get a new look. I had hoped to have an even better set of pictures for AGA. After all, I entered AB with no expectations. I NEVER thought I would win.

I just don't want to sit on my butt or let it be a one time thing. I wanted to put more into the AGA entry.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## MarcinB

James your tank is still beautiful, IMO it doesn't look worse than on the AB shots. It's just different. I agree with Phill it's really an autumn aquascape. I love the photo, it looks like a painting to me. If you were from Poland, I would strongly advice you to entitle it 'The golden Polish autumn'. This is the name we gave to the warm and sunny october days, when the only rain that falls consists of red and yellow leaves.

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## Vicki

> quote:
> 
> This is the name we gave to the warm and sunny october days, when the only rain that falls consists of red and yellow leaves.


Marcin, what lovely imagery that is! That exactly captures my favorite season of the year.

Sorry, James, didn't mean to interrupt--just couldn't help myself!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Interupt ......not on your life.

Compliments like these are how I keep going







.
I hope to inspire others but only by passing on the inspiration you guys flood me with.

Thanks to Phil I think we have a title for the second iteration.

First iteration with the reds was _'Sleeply Hollow'._ 








This aquascape with its golds (although not finished in time for AGA







) will be _'Autumn Twilight'._









*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## Bert H

James, just my 2 cents worth, but I think they are both beautiful! I actually like the way the latter image looks to me. I would say in another 7-10 days of filling in on that second shot...
Great job man!

Bert.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Unfortunately what I have been estimating as t-10 days of grow-in has been struggling for the last month and at the moment I have less than 36 hours









AB pictures it is .....







... and I even bought a new camera









*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## Vicki

Well, as Brooklynites used to say about the Bums--there's always next year! And there will be many more contests down the road. Time enough later to unveil your lovely new look. In the meantime, you can just enjoy the process, which is so endlessly fascinating.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

James, with regard to your reactor, it looks very impressive. And these photos more than spoke for its power! Is it possible to find all the parts at Home Depot, or can you suggest another hardware store? Also, in the case of just using a regular tubing for the CO2 bubbles to come out in the tank, where would you recommend placing it? Would it be better near the filter's water outlet or somewhere away from it? I have a hang-on power filter so this is one question that's been bugging me. Some article also suggested using a diffuser for the bubbles to travel on. What is your take on that? Thank you very much for the answers!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Sven, your tank rocks, too!!! Man, how do you people plant such professional, natural looking tanks?!?! Absolutely awesome! 

One thing intrigues me, and that is; how did you manage to put that oval or circular-shaped tiny plant around the piece of wood in the center, near left? Any suggestions for putting plants around rocks or wood to make them look like they're found in nature, all wrapped in greens? That is simply too cool to look at!


Paul


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

> I also added two clown loaches yesterday to address snail issues.
> 
> James, once again another question if you have the time to answer. So you used loaches for snail problems? Is loach the next best thing to controlling snail populations, besides the major aquarium re-establishment? I had snail problems so severe in one tank I had to remove all my fishes and then douse the substrate with hot water to kill off snails. To my utter astonishment, some still survived! The water was 100 degree, and I stirred the tank water to make sure every single area in the tank had the major temperature increase.
> 
> So once again, would you recommend using loaches to control snail problems then? Thank you so much!
> 
> Paul


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Reactors are the way to go and the design of my reactor is all home depot/lowes. There's a seperate thread that discusses all of it. The clear PVC is the only thing that won't be local, but you can use regular if you want to. A diffuser will work in a smaller tank or if you had a canister filter you could put the CO2 into the inlet.

The clown loaches do an aswesome job of snail control. After putting them in, the problem was solved in 1-2 weeks and has never resurfaced. My problem now is I want to add shrimp but am afraid the loaches will eat the shrimp.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## Wheeler

Yeah, James, I find loaches to be fairly obnoxious-- Large shrimp may do OK, but more often than not, C. Japonicas are sold at a tiny 1- 1&1/4 inch size and may become a meal.

I find SA dwarf cichilds to be a much nicer means of snail control-- Slower but as effective as loaches. Dicrossus sp. and rams are hell on snails, and if memory serves, any Apistogramma that I've kept (quite a few varieties) will also take care of some business. I don't have any real experience with African dwarf cichlids and snail control, but maybe 2la could comment on that? Amano, in his earlier books, often included Anomalochromis thomasii just for snail control in his larger tanks.

Frankly, I find snails usefull-- control is good, but elimination is bad, IMO. That's why I prefer to use a less drastic means. But that's just me









Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Jungle before the rebuild;









*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

After stripping the whole tank, remounting the wood and rebuilding the plumbing;









Initial re-pant;









Few Days later;









Still waiting on the lamotte kits. Clown loaches and SAEs have been removed. Two clown plecos are KIA after hiding in plumbing pipes.

Tank is pearling again, but I have algae onthe dead/slow to recover plants. I have added two dozen chery shrimp but haven't seent he effects yet.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## George Willms

They'll need some time in a tank that big! Probably will not notice too much until they get established and start breeding, then when you've reached critical mass







you should notice a difference. I've also found that Amano shrimp complement them very well in terms of who eats what.

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## Phil Edwards

Very nice James! Want to come up and help me rebuild my tank?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Thanks George. They better hump like bunnies cause I need them going.

Phil .... as if you need any help ...

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## George Willms

Even better James is that they'll hump like shrimp! I think that if bunnies were as prolific as my shrimp that bunnies would be the dominant life force!

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## Jim Miller

Wow!

What prompted the big redo?

Any details on what/why on the plumbing changes?

tnx
jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

The reasons for the redo were varied, but include;

1) wood was pulling loose. originally I tried screen held down with substrate but the screen was tearing loose and I expected the wood to come up any moment.

2) better circulation. some dead spots in the front corners were gathering detrius

3) wanted to do a REALLY good cleaning

4) surface scum has been a persistent problem ... see #2

5) SAEs were eating the wallichi and I wanted to remove them. Traps didn't work, so plant removal was necessary.

6) adding shrimp ... afraid the clown loaches which love snails might also eat the shrimp I needed to remove them. See #5 and add that the loaches were 10x harder to try and catch.

7) wanted to put the prefilters in better positions for cleaning

8) I'm a plant geek









*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## kherman

James,

I did a fitler set up similar to yours. Well, you know the story ....

Anyways. I've had my 125 up for about a week (pics coming soon) and already have a surface scum problem. Have you considered using overflows for inputs to your filtration system? I've already though about this as a serious consideration for myself. I'm going to re-aim the outlets to improve surface agitation/circulation tonight and see if that helps.

Anyways,
Just curious how much modification was done to the tanks I/O in regards to filtration. In regards to plumbing, what exactly is being done to combat the surface scum.

Thanks,
Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

I moved the main outlet further down into the corner trying to eliminatea a dead space directly behind it.
The second outlet was moved up and into the top left corner pointing out. I may decrease the size of the barb fittings in order to increase the velocity of the flow (although I still need to clean the filters). I also have a power head in the back right which is aimed behind the cork tube.

The net result so far is to increase surface circulation without a lot of agitation.

I also plant to locate one of the two inlets to the water surface(behind the cork tube). I want to increase the flow in the prefilter at the surface level mimicing an overflow.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## kherman

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JamesHoftiezer:
> 
> I also plan to locate one of the two inlets to the water surface(behind the cork tube). I want to increase the flow in the prefilter at the surface level mimicing an overflow.
> 
> _James Hoftiezer


I think I'll be doing the same thing in the near future. Sounds like a good idea.

Thanks James!

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Latest updates before going to AGA.

Full Journal









Algae from the restart is gone for the most part and the plants are growing back in. I'll need to have several growth/prune cycles before its ready for a 'Picture Day'

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## Even Steven

I am so jealous of your tank... I hope one day I will be able to strike a nice balance in my own tank and find a descent place to buy plants! 

Anyone know the reason why aquabotonic doesn't ship plants to Canada?


----------



## ScottH.

Man, James. That is one awsome tank you got going there. The fish/plant selection is great and it looks wonderful.

With all the pictures you have taken it seems to me like your tank has all four seasons. Spring when it was in it big growth period. Summer when it was at its best. When the scum came and the plants died back that was fall. When you striped the tank and re-did it that was the winter. Now we are back to sping. I hope it is a long long summer this year for your tank.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## Wheeler

Congratulations on your win in the AGA contest, James! You've gotta be totally siked. 

Everyone be sure to check out all the entries. The web site is up and ready to view.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Overfloater

Beautiful tanks in the AGA contest this year. I'm not surpised at all that Jim won his class, he has a great sense of design. However it would appear the judges don't share his love of the reds







Jim's work is always appreciated here and I know he has gone all out to help fellow members, myself included. He deserves to win.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## lsuber

I have two questions regarding my upcoming 90-gal tank setup. How did you avoid algae during the initial setup? I have read in several places that it's nearly impossible to avoid a major outbreak during the break-in period, yet I do not see a photo in your daily progression that appears algae-infested.

Do you leave the glass tops on the tank underneath your hood? I have a hood with AHS PC lighting installed, and didn't know if I should leave the glass lids on top of the tank or not.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

A) I don't know. Most people won't beleive I avoided it









Lot's of things could explain it;
1) large algae crew of SAE & ottos 
2) UV sterilizer
3) plants then fish
4) CO2 from day one
5) gradual ferts and light from day one

I did my best to keep the tank in balance from day one. When I rebuilt the tank in NOV I had a large algae outbreak. I think that came from stirring up the substrate and all of the plants going into transplant shock.

B) I ended up adding glass peices. I would suggest you leave them on. Then help keep the direct heat from the lights out of the tank and protect the lights from splashes.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## lsuber

I've never set up a planted tank before, and will be starting with a 90-gal with 220 watts of lighting from AHS. I have the Eheim cannister filter and heater already purchased, and need just a few more things after Christmas before firing it up too see if I can make it all work. In terms of plants, would it be smart to buy a package deal, like the ST2 75 starter set for a 75-gal tank (same bottom dimentions as my 90) for $140? Is that a good value for the plants listed, and are they ones that will grow will with my lighting level?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

OK, I know its been a while, but work has been crazy. Rushing to try and get things ready for ADA and AB. Not sure if I'm going to make it. I have the added constraint that I have to move on 4/22, so I only have until then. Everythings gets packed up and moved on 4/23.

I've done some trimming since this picture. Especially the hottonia and the lobelia. Fighting to try and get the rotala where I want it.

20040304


----------



## Phil Edwards

What can I say that hasn't already been said? It's looking great James. I like the lighter atmosphere much better. Your fish have been showing off better in the last two pics than the previous sets. Do you have any new babies? 

I got your message the other day but I lost your number, shoot me a pm.


Best,
Phil


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

What do you guys think of the glosso cap growing on top of the hollow log? It started by accident with some floater taking root, but its grown on me. I'm going to remove it before contest pics, but I was just wondering. Its something you don't see often.


----------



## azet

hi,

i had similar "accidents". 1 time with glossostigma, 2nd time with hemianthus.

i decided to let the hemianthus grow on my driftwood. soon it was growing emerged too. but after 2 months it was growing so fast and near the filter outlet, that my water stopped to circulate. also the roots of the hemianthus were so dense, that they were working like filter material - but started to rot after a while, so i had to remove it.

b.t.w. james - a beautyfull tank!


----------



## Rumpled

James, what can I say, even more stunning than last year. Your tank has been my inspiration for this last year. everytime I think my tank is looking good I take a peek at yours and then get reinspired to make another modification to the design or combination of plants. Thanks James for the inspiration.

Paul


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Time to dust off the topic ......

It has been a while since I updated this, but new house and a lot of excuses (i.e. - procrastination) has kept me from getting it done.

I wanted to post in full me AB and AGA entries. They are two different aquascapes. 

The AB aquascape is very colorful, but lacks some fine pruning.

The AGA entry toned back the color, but a whole new lay out. It also lacks some fine pruning. There is also a very serious case of sleepy plant going on.

I think I will like the AGA entry better long term but its going to take a few generations to get it where I want it. Right now its a little too raw. To be honest I should have entered both in AGA, but hind sight being 20/20. In the end I don't think either are good enough to place but I'm still playing with it.

Please, as always, comment and discuss them to your heart's content.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

2004 AB entry;


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

2004 AB entry(continued);


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

2004 AGA entry;


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

2004 AGA entry(continued);


----------



## Overfloater

I don't know why but for some reason your tank always looks smaller than 100G to me. Back on topic, I actually like the AB entry better than the AGA. I do like the glosso cap however. Perhaps in time I will grow to like your new design more.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

I promise I don't use wide angle lenses









I think the perspective has more to do with the dimensions. Most people are used to wide and shallow aquariums. This tank has a lot more height and depth to it.


----------



## scalare

You can't stop now.... you have to keep this rollin'! Where's the love?


----------



## Overfloater

Agreed. Have you taken a new direction with the reds since the contests?


----------



## imported_shalu

I just love those red plants, I don't care what the judges say


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Sorry, I've been negligent. I've only been checking in as needed and that's not often enough. 

I myself like the AB entry a lot better than the AGA entry. I rebuilt the tank between the two and was trying sooo hard to get the new aquascape going.

I've now gotten back into competition mode. I've le the tank go idle for a few months while I figured out what I wanted to do. I've done a full replant and am working on it a few minutes each day. 

I'll post pictures of the new aquascape soon, but in the meanwhile it is the same hardscape as AGA pictures but I am going back to the color and plants of the AB pictures. It has a few new dimensions to it. The colors will be centered on the eusteralis again. 

I've gotten new stems of eusteralis and aromatica. I also want to track down some mermaid weed and cuba again.


----------



## imported_Creature

Back in competition mode! Oh noooo! Just when I thought it was safe to go back in the water! That's ok I liked your tank and learned it was ok to mix your reds, something I never thought of doing. Now I'm doing and I got a month head start on you!







Albeit, you got that height and depth thing going good, I look forward to seeing your new aquascape, I'm sure it will be impressive.

ps: Could you try growing a little algae and perhaps some of us can compete!


----------



## Phil Edwards

James,

Let me know when you want that Mermaid Weed, I can get it easily for you with a week or so notice so I can put in an order. Send me a pm with your new address and stuff too, it's been too long since we got together.

Best,
Phil


----------



## imported_Austin

Great Pictures and a wonderful design you have.

I have a question with regards to your photos, is it possible to post some details on how you took your shots? Camera, Lighting, Settings lens etc etc if its possible.


----------



## scalare

quit slacking off, more updates.... this tank drives me to visit this website more often! bring it on!!!!!!!


----------



## scalare

I think i saw this tank in this the december 2005 issue of Aquarium Fish's aquascaping article!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Now you have my attention








(Apologizes to every one since I'm hardly here anymore.)
Just curious but do you mean the FAMA article 2003?
Does aquarium fish have a Dec issue out already?


----------



## scalare

To answer your question, it is the december '05 issue of Aquarium Fish... check out page 37... it definitely looks like your tank! ... wait.... now that i look VERY closely.. it IS.. your name is in micro print on the right side of the pic.. congrats.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

I'll have to go look it up. They asked me for a waiver a while ago but I never really knew when or where it was coming out. I assume its the same one.

btw ... I just realized I've officially gone a year without updating this thread. I am trying but nothing picture worthy since I moved. Its down in the corner of the basement and I just don't spend enough time.


----------



## Robert Hudson

Congrats! Where you been James! I didn't even know the December issue had come out yet. I have an article coming out in AFM, and I thought it was going to be before the end of the year, but I guess not.

In december 2003, I had an article in FAMA with several pictures from my aquascaping contest, and James was one of them! You are getting famous James!


----------



## Phil Edwards

Oh my goodness, you're alive!! How're things going James? School's keeping my time tight, but I'd love to see you and the Mrs. again when you have the time.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

Work has been busy and Andrew James Hoftiezer is due in Feb.
Tanks are OK, but nothing picure worthy. They are down in the basement and suffer from out of sight out of mind.
Let's plan a weekend real soon.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

The article is confirmed.
The publisher just sent me three copies of it.


----------



## scalare

sweet! maybe get you back into your wet thumb mood!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

At this point I either need to get serious or just sell everything off. I have to admit it has been more than a year since my last update. 

I keep working at the tank but it is out of sight out of mind. To get ready for pictures you have to spend 5 minutes every day with a tank. Right now I work on it weekly. I have good growth, the plants are happy but not picture worthy is going on. Sitting in the basement I never get a chance to just sit and stare at it.

The situation is not likely to change until I can frame in the basement and move my office down there. With a baby on the way I'm just not sure when i'm going to get it done.

I really am tempted to just shut it down. I really enjoyed it but I have too much going on right now. Mostly I feel bad that I'm neglecting the tank. I also hate that I am almost never on the boards any more.

Anyone want a custom 100g tank, 400w of PC or 200lb of flourite?? Some CO2 tanks that are going to waste?

P.S.> Last picture published is also going to appear in a 2006 buyer's guide from the same publishing firm.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Any chance you still got those CO2 tanks, James?


----------



## sherry

> With a baby on the way I'm just not sure when i'm going to get it done.
> .


just noticed tht you are expecting a baby next month. I hope your wife is doing well as I write this.

I was going to upgrade from a tiny 12 gallon to a 35 when I found out I was pregnant a couple of years ago... Well, I scrapped the project then, but now, as I type, my son Sam is 14 months old and that 35 gallon has been running for a month now.









It is easy to get overwhelmed at this stage, and even easier to find a new rhythm once the baby come.

Good luck. Both my sons (one almost 4) LOVE watching the fish tank. My elder one can point out and name pleco's, rummy nose tetras, apistogrammmas ect.


----------

